# Higgins Lake 2-23-13



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

If you are going for lakers.....Stay home until we get a good weather change with a high pressure. Our group of 5 moved a full array of tip-ups and jigs over a 15-20 acre spread in 3 different locations today. We moved every tip-up atleast 2-3 times with no avail. We only got 1 sub-legal laker and 2 small perch. Could have caught more perch but we were not targeting them and they were small. Fished 60-135 FOW.
We were not even marking many fish.

Ice conditions - 1-3 of hard white ice on top of 10-14 of hard clear ice. 
Snow on the lake - 2-4 and blew like hell today.

VERY FRUSTRATING!!!!

We need a huge change. We didn't see anyone going for a fish on a tip-up.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Didnt mark any fish.....I am guessing you may have been in the wrong spot.


----------



## lakertaker08 (Feb 11, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Didnt mark any fish.....I am guessing you may have been in the wrong spot.


 Right spot, carl just not right time! They were fishing with 
Stockton, we watched them poor guys cut more holes than a person in a right mind would cut! I

I am sure there was a person that did good but iwe talked to over 20 different groups and same thing, nothing!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

The fish had to be somewhere, they didnt just disapear. How can you say they werent biting if at the same time the graph shows nothing there.

At any rate hopefully they are around in the morning, where I am going.


----------



## lakertaker08 (Feb 11, 2008)

He said not many, not any! Get out of the baitshop and on the ice and see how many you catch! We are all waiting for a lesson!


----------



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

laker, swampbuck is carl, barnacle bill is me, i'm in the store all the time, as for fish it's slow for the last week. bob came in last. nite and told me of his trip yesterday. drilling over 70 holes, moving all over the north end. its not him its the fish not cooperating. most all of his trips end in big suscess, just look at his face book page. bill


----------



## axtell_31 (Dec 4, 2008)

I second that, I fished lakers all over the north end as well yesterday and 4 hours this morning and was only able to pull 3 undersized. Marked basically no lakers.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, Someone beat me to the "spot", So I was not where I wanted to be...... Little slow 2 fish, 1 miss.










29" and 22", 80fow on smelt between noon and 1pm


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

lakertaker08 said:


> He said not many, not any! Get out of the baitshop and on the ice and see how many you catch! *We are all waiting for a lesson*!

















swampbuck said:


> Well, Someone beat me to the "spot", So I was not where I wanted to be...... Little slow 2 fish, 1 miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Just for the record. I was not bashing Stockton, He is probably the best on the lake right now, and I have recomended him here and elsewhere many times. If I was a newby I would hire him myself.

I was commenting on the statement that they found nothing on the graph.....maybe the fish moved to a different area for some reason.

I dont fish that part of the lake ever. I fish where there is much less traffic and do just fine.....normally nobody within 1/4 mile, today was the first time someone was in the exact location, I hope they did well.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> Well, Someone beat me to the "spot", So I was not where I wanted to be...... Little slow 2 fish, 1 miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch. I'd say that was a good lesson. Point proved:lol: Just kidding.



We had a slow weekend too, with three lakers each trip out. Some of the fish must have swam down the tunnel to Lake Michigan I think.....

We actually marked a fair amount. They'd swim up to the smelt and jig, take a look, and swim right back to the bottom. Guess they just aren't hungry like last weekend.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> Well, Someone beat me to the "spot", So I was not where I wanted to be...... Little slow 2 fish, 1 miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could have been me  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

johnnie555 said:


> That could have been me
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Blue portable...maybe shappel all alone... Black and yellow frabil shack set up to the east ? If that was you you hit it dead on. Looks like a nice catch in the photo, congrats !

My fishing partner got a decent one also.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

johnnie555 said:


> That could have been me
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do you guys have a silver truck with a big white enclosed trailer?


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep but they makes several silver trucks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

After you guys unloaded you drover passed us, we were fishing just to the SE of you!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ah if that was u guys sorry on our first trip in I didn't see your tip ups so I made sure I swung wide the other direction on my way back out. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

johnnie555 said:


> Ah if that was u guys sorry on our first trip in I didn't see your tip ups so I made sure I swung wide the other direction on my way back out.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No that wasnt us, I meant we were unloading in the morning when you went by us at the launch! We were fishing further east of you!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ah gotcha... Sure did mark a lot of fish just were very tight lipped really had to work to get em to bite. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

johnnie555 said:


> Ah gotcha... Sure did mark a lot of fish just were very tight lipped really had to work to get em to bite.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

are you jigging for the lakers?how far off bottom do you fish?going over friday to perch fish and thought i might set a line for lakers. i'm fishing 55 fow.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jig and tip ups. Right on bottom (1-3 ft off) caught them in 68-115fow. I prefer the 80-90 depth myself. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

